# New to this forum



## SilverSliver (Oct 4, 2015)

Hi! I am new to this forum but have been a member of a couple other scroll saw forums. Just thought I would introduce myself. When I get acquainted with the workings of this forum, I will probably post some pictures of some of my past projects. I give all of my work away. That way it remains just a hobby. If I started selling my work, it would cease to be fun.

I was born in 1930 (you do the math). I have been scrolling for about 13 years but may have to give it up due to eye problems. I live alone for 8 months in Sioux Falls and 4 months in Pinellas Co, Fl with my son and his family. I keep a scrollsaw in both locations (a Delta 350 in SF and a Delta (clone of DeWalt 788) in Fl.


----------



## Mahdeew (Jul 24, 2013)

Welcome to the forum. I bought a scroll saw a year ago and have used it once. Broke the blade in the process and haven't had the need to use the saw yet.


----------



## BurlyBob (Mar 13, 2012)

Welcome aboard. I went to Junior high in Dunedin back in '69 after my Dad retired out of the Air Force.


----------



## sawdust703 (Jul 6, 2014)

Welcome to the forum, young man!


----------

